# Wierd Idea



## justund223 (Aug 28, 2006)

Have you guys ever tried to waving your arms to, when dressed in all white, to attract snows?? Do you think it would work?? I was thinking maybe when they are way out there it could attract them.


----------



## goosegrinder (Mar 4, 2005)

Of course the movement would attract geese. However,I wouldn't want the birds to focus in where I'm at,I'd prefer they never notice me. :wink: 8)

Alex


----------



## rock7178 (Jan 18, 2005)

I too think it would work. I know when we honker hunt we stand up with the flag to attact geese when far out. Once you get their attention I would stop so they don't focus directly on you!


----------



## lakerwaterfowler (Jan 28, 2006)

I have also used this technique on Canadas, but I am usually not wearing white in the spring since it would be covered in mud!


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Sad to say, when we get caught with our pants down out of the blinds...a lot of arms start waving while running back. I don't know if it matters or not but a few chuckles are worth it anyways. 8)


----------



## MallardMayhem21 (Mar 8, 2006)

Only choice if you forget the flags. Jokingly one of my buddies did this and turned a flock of canadians. But like rock said you dont want the geese to get zeroed in on your position. Just try to do it when they are a ways out.


----------



## Maverick (Mar 4, 2002)

> Sad to say, when we get caught with our pants down out of the blinds....


Why do you have your pants down? :lol: :fro:


----------



## h2ofwlr (Feb 6, 2004)

Blind Buddy Party? 

:toofunny:

Actually, movement is key to attracting Snows. Often what catches our eye also catches their eye too, movement. All flagging is the generic term for movement to get their attention: be it a flapper decoys, spinner, a flag, or waving your arms. That is why so often hunters are busted while walking around the decoys - movement caught the birds attention. But there is point that once they are coming and get closer, too much movement can be detrimental in that they can assertain it is not natural, like a spinner or you walking in the decoys, and they will flare off. SO basically flagging is used to get their attention to your spread, a "here we are, come join the feast" type of thing.


----------



## lakerwaterfowler (Jan 28, 2006)

Well said!!!!


----------



## snowbus_cando (May 10, 2005)

It works. Especially if you are off the flyway a tad and can see they are not interested. The key is to eventually sit down before they can focus in on you!

I use to be in a hurry while picking up snows to avoid being seen. Now, I just take my time and walk back slowly. I've even painted part of my sleeves black.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Maverick said:


> Why do you have your pants down? :lol: :fro:


You know how excited I get around snow geese......errrrr......nevermind. :lost:


----------



## h2ofwlr (Feb 6, 2004)

You get so excited it shoots out both ends, eh? :wink: :rollin:


----------

